# Using amadeus web service



## dashang (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello, i have subscribed to amadeus web service. Its used for flight, hotel booking etc . I have to build ASP.net mvc app and connecting with web service . but the documentation of amadeus is bad and generalized and also i didnt found much on google.
        Is anyone is aware of using amadeus web service and connecting with them , it would be great if information is shared


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2015)

What framework are you using? I am not familiar with .net stuff since I mostly work in Java so I cannot help you there. But share the link to the documentation for amadeus and I can check and see what I can find out.

- - - Updated - - -

UPdate: Looks like amadeus uses SOAP. That means, you need to get its endpoint and read its WSDL (Web Services Definition Language) file to get an idea of all the remote methods that this API provides and how to invoke them.

Edit: God! I hate SOAP.


----------



## dashang (Jan 14, 2015)

yeah but what we are using is WCF on our site .and thinking that backend will automatically convert to xml


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2015)

dashang said:


> yeah but what we are using is WCF on our site .and thinking that backend will automatically convert to xml



It will, but you have to still call remote methods via SOAP calls. I am not very familiar with SOAP since I am more of a REST guy, but I will tell what I know. But parsing the WSDL will give you info regarding methods that the API makes available, its arguments, validation info and error handling info. SOAP calls are made in the form of messages.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you having difficulty connecting to the Web Service or do you need help with the API ? Can't help with the API as I have never used this service, but if it's a connection issue, post the error message here and I'll try to help.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 16, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Are you having difficulty connecting to the Web Service or do you need help with the API ? Can't help with the API as I have never used this service, but if it's a connection issue, post the error message here and I'll try to help.



I don't think its a connection issue. OP is asking how to connect to the service from his webapp.

Like I said, before you can connect to the web service, you should know what methods are available on the API.

Secondly, you need to use some library that enables you to connect to SOAP services. I am not familiar with .net, so I don't know which library supports that, but you could look this up on the web.

Essentially what needs to be done is that you need to write your SOAP call as an object, then using the SOAP library for .net serialize this object as XML and dispatch it to the server. Then read the server response via the SOAP library.

Since I am not familiar with .net, I cannot give you detailed steps, sorry. But if you can share the link for documentation, I could give you further pointers.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think its a connection issue. OP is asking how to connect to the service from his webapp.
> 
> Like I said, before you can connect to the web service, you should know what methods are available on the API.
> 
> ...



Well, I googled and found a link. @OP have you tried this: APIV2 Developer's Corner

 Need to be a registered user to view the api documentation so we can't help him any further I'm afraid.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi, is your problem solved?


----------



## dashang (Feb 25, 2015)

yes, it got solved


----------



## jis (Feb 7, 2018)

How to integrate amadeus in asp.net after adding service reference?


----------



## sanjeewa (Aug 24, 2018)

any working example of .net to connect amadeus web service?


----------

